# Experience of Yemen.



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience of life working in Yemen? I understand it is the poorest of the Arab states and life there won't be like in the UAE but some first hand experience would be appreciated.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It is considered a dangerous place and it is not uncommon for Westerners to be kidnapped. The North especially is pretty lawless and even the major cities such as Sana'a and Aden are not viewed as safe places. 

Yemen is a high risk posting. It is a very poor country.
-


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

Yeman is a dangerous country an oil man friend of mine has just completed 3 years there, the worse of his life he says.. he had a guard who rode shotgun carrying a Kalashnikov every time he stepped out the door.


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you, you have confirmed how I thought it would be. In the absence of anything else I think I'll have to seriously consider if it's offered. I'd be in a compound with security.


I posted before I saw that MaidenScotland, OMG!


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Friend of a colleague of my mother made a holiday in Yemen. From one moment to another suddenly some armed men appeared and started shooting. She survived but her sister didn't. She saw her being killed right in front of her. This was in the northern part of Yemen, extremely dangerous.

However, I heard that Sana'a is more or less under control and that the place is amazingly beautiful and with very friendly citizens. Laws are relatively relaxed for foreigners as islamic law is used but exceptions are made for foreigners. Outside of Sana'a, safety can be an issue.


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone, the interview is today so we should know more and take it from there. My head is spinning. Since we got made redundant in the UAE we have been scratching around for work and so far this is the only serious offer. I went from working on one of the largest projects in the world to work as a night receptionist having to knock on doors telling guests to put their cigarettes/spliffs out, I'm desperate and need to get back in the loop. Suppose we will learn more today and then make a decision.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

greeny said:


> Thanks everyone, the interview is today so we should know more and take it from there. My head is spinning. Since we got made redundant in the UAE we have been scratching around for work and so far this is the only serious offer. I went from working on one of the largest projects in the world to work as a night receptionist having to knock on doors telling guests to put their cigarettes/spliffs out, I'm desperate and need to get back in the loop. Suppose we will learn more today and then make a decision.





Yes I can understand needing to get back in the loop but just bear in mind money isn't everything not compared to your personal safety.
My friend worked and lived in Saana and as I said previously the worse years of his life and he was earning mega bucks and this comes from a man who has worked in all the hot spots of the world. I had forgotten about another friend who is a teacher who lived in Saana and he loved it... but as he is gay and the stories he told me That might be the reason

Good luck with your interview

Maiden


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

The interview went well, it started with that he is seeing someone else for the Yemen job tomorrow but went on to discuss North Africa for us. We have been offered positions subject to references etc. and there was me thinking of cancelling the interview. North Africa I can cope with. Thanks all for the advice and experiences.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

greeny said:


> The interview went well, it started with that he is seeing someone else for the Yemen job tomorrow but went on to discuss North Africa for us. We have been offered positions subject to references etc. and there was me thinking of cancelling the interview. North Africa I can cope with. Thanks all for the advice and experiences.




Glad to hear it went well and I am sure you will be happier in North Africa

Maiden


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

If it's a position that doesn't require specific degrees or rare skills, can you PM me the name of the company? I am still wanting to go back to the Middle East and Sana'a has been in my mind (although I thought finding a job there would be close to impossible... if you know recruiters there please do PM me)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

gerrit said:


> If it's a position that doesn't require specific degrees or rare skills, can you PM me the name of the company? I am still wanting to go back to the Middle East and Sana'a has been in my mind (although I thought finding a job there would be close to impossible... if you know recruiters there please do PM me)


Gerrit - have you not read the other posts? Yemen is not a safe place to live.
-


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yemen rocket attack: British woman deputy ambassador escapes injury | Mail Online


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Gerrit - have you not read the other posts? Yemen is not a safe place to live.
> -


I read the other posts. I'm just not fond of letting fear stand in the way of opportunities (that is, if these exist, which I doubt ... I've researched jobs all over the Middle East bar Saudi Arabia, and found that the likes of Palestine, Lebanon, Yemen are the hardest countries to find a job with legal working permit in. If I'd know the job openings exist though, I'm interested)


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yemen rocket attack: British woman deputy ambassador escapes injury | Mail Online


I saw that too. I if I had accepted the job that would have made me change my mind for sure. I am so glad I am not going, I would rather stay here doing temp. crap work. No amount of money is worth living like that.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

gerrit said:


> I read the other posts. I'm just not fond of letting fear stand in the way of opportunities (that is, if these exist, which I doubt ... I've researched jobs all over the Middle East bar Saudi Arabia, and found that the likes of Palestine, Lebanon, Yemen are the hardest countries to find a job with legal working permit in. If I'd know the job openings exist though, I'm interested)


It's not about unfounded fear, but genuine threats to safety. 
-


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I am not denying that. I'm just saying I nonetheless would remain interested if an offer would come up from a country like Yemen. I have considered humanitarian aid work and still consider it as a future option ; usually that takes you to unsafe zones. I know the security threats in Yemen are sincere, I'm just saying I'd nonetheless consider a serious offer.


----------

